# Hunting/Wilderness survival tools ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm new at outdoor living/hunting yet believe it just might be important for me to learn something about surviving such a situation...with the world as it is. Am posting here in hopes some might have some "experienced" suggestions for me regarding items that might be important to have.

With so many wonderful videos about wilderness life I've started wondering about "tools". Thought I'd start collecting a few and found the following:

1. Hatchet: "Schrade Axe"
2. Channellock E347CB E Series 7-Inch combination plier with XLT joint and Code Blue Grips
3. Titan 620 lb survivorcord paracord, a Patented US Military Type 333 550 parachute cord (MIL-C-5040H) with integrated fishing line, fire-starter tinder, and utility wire.
4. 14 gauge trapping wire at southernsnares

Need to add some sort of knife and am looking at the Leatherman (Wave for women).
Also wondering about "heat-reflecting" sheets that are durable, though have not researched this much as yet.

Any suggestion/information would be most helpful.

Am also wondering about "type" of backpack & different clothing (especially boots) that might be needed.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> Need to add some sort of knife and am looking at the Leatherman (Wave for women).


Multitools like a Leatherman are handy, but you'd be better off to also have several real knives for different purposes. 

A filet knife isn't good for butchering game, and a butcher knife won't do a good job of filleting a a fish.


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

many of my tools are the same ones my grandparents used.

a old estwing hatchet with steel handle with wood scales. hammer on the back side and sharp hatchet on the front. I use it every year for butchering venison. even if the wood handles fell off it would still be very usable. also good for making kindling and basiscally indestructible. I also have a wood handled plumb hatchet I used before I got the estwing from gpa. very durable tool.

knives. if I had to choose just one knife it would prob be my gpas old hickory 6" boning knife. very easy t sharpen and blade profile lends itself to about any job from skinning to butchering.i also have several old rapala fillet knives. the guys fight over these when we are boning out a deer.

I have several multitools but I don't even know where they are right now. I can see where they would be nice if bugging out but I plan to bug in and protect the tools I have.

the 14 ga trapping wire is a good addition but don't plan on making snares from it.it would catch larger animals but its soft and a animal fighting it would break it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Great information. Thank you both. 

Yes I think having a dual purpose butchering/skinning knife would be good. Any idea as to what the best brand might be? Also "fillet" knives? I doubt I can find any old fashioned ones around...

As for the 14 ga trapping wire, I suspect it would need to be doubled for larger animals.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> Any idea as to what the best brand might be? Also "fillet" knives? I doubt I can find any old fashioned ones around...


It's hard to beat a Kershaw for the quality and price on skinning/butchering knives.
https://kershaw.kaiusaltd.com/

I like Normark filet knives
https://www.discountcutlery.net/Normark-Rapala-Fillet-Knives_c_5083.html

You can see lots of knives here, and they typically have good deals:
https://www.smkw.com/


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Machetes are great for lots of outdoor tasks, and can take down small trees and brush with less effort than a hatchet, once you learn how to use one.

Imacasa and Tramontina are both good and they aren't expensive.

https://www.amazon.com/imacasa-machete/s?k=imacasa+machete

https://www.machetespecialists.com/filter/brand/tramontina/


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Another tool many don't think of for butchering is a bow saw with a bone blade, or a deep throated hack saw. It makes taking larger animals apart much easier


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

BFF what a gem you are. Thanks so much. I'm heading for a look at those URLs now. 

Found several items I liked; however, could not find the bow saw with bone blade.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> could not find the bow saw with bone blade.


You can find the saws at places like Lowe's or Home Depot.
Any fine toothed blade will work.
Even wood cutting blades can work but they will be a little harder to use.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

for well over 40 years my one constant companion when wandering the hills of NY was, (and still is) a Western model W49 Bowie knife.
Best damned survival / camping tool I've ever owned. 

Remember, it is not the tool, it's the knowledge to use it. People today are all caught up in technology and gadgets and very light on the knowledge and experience in how to use them.

We use to go on camping trips were all your equipement and food was what you could put into a standard coffee can.

On Saturday I'm teaching a hunter training course. I always do a brief demonstration on fire building.
I always use the same line.
" You must develope the ability to go out in the rain, after three days of rain, and build a roaring fire. Because 
nine time out of ten that is when you are going to really need it".


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Update...
I decided against getting the "channellock E347CB E Series 7-Inch combination pliers with XLT joint and Code Blue Grips" as it just seemed like too much...more than needed

I still like the "Schrade Axe" and will probably purchase it.

I found some paracord with a strand of jute & a strand of fishing wire in it that I'm considering.

I was looking for mylar blankets but the heavy duty ones that might be for multipurposes have some poor reviews as to the grommets/eyelits (whatever those holes are called) as well as the material being fairly easy to tear. Sure would appreciate some information/suggestions relative to this type of blanket. (I have the plain silver-colored ones but I'm looking for something more rugged and durable at this time.)

My son found a canteen kit: Stainless steel with canteen, cup & bag to carry it in. It does not have a lid for the cup (to cook in) but does have a handle. Am wondering if these items need to be purchased separately so as to get a lid for the cup; however, would have no idea if such would fit into the carrying bag. (I'm finding it difficult to shop on line because I cannot hold the item in my hands and examine it well.)

Thanks for hanging in with me as I explore this survival situation...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Sourdough will you explain please? Even telling me what the right way is would be helpful.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm quite serious. I'd like to know what you mean....


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Looks like Sourdough's post was deleted. Suspect it had somehow gotten on this thread by mistake.

Now looking at ponchos and boots. My feet are extra sensitive so I need boots that are "fleece" lined; and I want a poncho that can substitute for a tent if need be. Any ideas on these?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> I want a poncho that can substitute for a tent if need be.


Those seldom work well at either task.

If you want to stay dry, buy a "rain suit" and carry tarps that can be rigged as an improvised shelter.
Or even better, carry a small "pop up" tent

The best rainsuits are Goretex, which will keep water out but doesn't trap moisture inside like plastic will. They aren't cheap, but will last for many years with reasonable care.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Simple tarp shelters:
https://www.tactical.com/how-to-build-tarp-shelter-configurations/


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Pop up tents can be found in many style, size and price ranges.
A cheap one with a couple of tarps can make a comfortable water proof shelter in minutes.
https://www.outsidepursuits.com/best-pop-up-tent/#toogh


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you very much. I'll take a look at what you've suggested.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

How about a tube tent? does the job hopefully, and isn't heavy for adding to a BOB. However, I must admit that I have one, but have never tried it out.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

motdaugrnds said:


> Looks like Sourdough's post was deleted. Suspect it had somehow gotten on this thread by mistake.


Was "not" posted here by mistake, nor was it deleted by mistake.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Another option is a "survival hammock" with a rain fly.
It gets you up off the ground and keeps you dry too, all while compressing down to a very compact package.

https://www.skilledsurvival.com/best-hammock-tents/


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Another option is a "survival hammock" with a rain fly.
> It gets you up off the ground and keeps you dry too, all while compressing down to a very compact package.
> 
> https://www.skilledsurvival.com/best-hammock-tents/
> View attachment 76676


Looks like a nice spot for a nap.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Sourdough I don't understand why you posted without giving some information as to how I could handle my search better. I wasn't trying to be harsh with you; just truly wanted to know.

BFF must admit that looks inviting; just not what I would like.

I've been looking at ropes too. So much information to digest and I'm not that good at understanding. Am thinking I'd like a rope that does not ruin with sun/weather, would not hurt my hands using, would create a ladder (without wood) and was strong. I found the "flexible" as well as "static" type and varied sizes of "climbing" ropes. Just a 50' one would probably make the ladder; just not sure of the circumference. I could use paracord for most other things.

I've no doubt I will make mistakes in this endeavor; and that is why I'm posting here so as to get some help BEFORE I throw money at something that would not serve me well.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Updating....
Have been looking at boots...

Found two that sound good:
1. "Salomon Women's X Ultra 3 Mid GTX W Hiking Boot" for $164.95 (free shipping) that is made of textile/synthetic with rubber sole, shaft 4" from arch stating it "holds foot in place even during technical descents and prevents slippage. Has an asymmetrical chassis designed to maximize stability and cushioning while minimizing fatigue on rugged terrain. Two different types of rubber are strategically placed on the sole, resulting in a more intense grip and a special patterned area on the heel grabs terrain more aggressively for more control Has a 2 yr limited warranty. (Apparently is has "GoroTex" waterproofing.) ** I did notice the "GoroTex" is not spelled the same as Gore-Tex should be.

2. "Women's Bean Boots by L.L.Bean 8" Gore-Tex/Thinsulate" for $199 (free shipping). Is stated to be full-grain leather with a steel shank for support; rubber chain-tread bottom for traction/durability while keeping feet dry; "thinsulate" insulation is olefin/polyester for extra warmth; is waterproof and breathable Gore-Tex lining that keeps feet dry; handcrafted by L.L.Bean himself in Maine USA. Have to buy it directly from L.L.Bean.

Both sound good! Anyone have extra information about either of these that might be helpful to me?


----------

